# Dependent visa for freelancer



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I have recently got an offer for freelancer visa from twofour54 free zone in AbuDhabi. It's a really cheap visa if you want to setup as a freelancer rather than setting up a full freezone company. However, the issue is I can not get visa for my wife and child till I show a work / contract in place. I already have an international contract in place and a stable incoming coming from it but from what I hear it seems the immigration authorities need a contract from a company operating inside twofour54 free zone. Is this really true ? Given that I have a stable income to show from outside UAE, what are my options to get dependant visas without much delay ? I certainly wouldn't want to stay alone in UAE for more than a month and my dependants staying here in India. I also want to get school admission for my little kid as soon as possible.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Of course it'll be true. having a free zone visa means you can only legally work for (or sell to) people within the free zone or abroad, not in the UAE as general.

Yes I know there are ways around it but Abu Dhabi are a lot, lot stricter than all the other Emirates - after all they make the laws.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I guess the moral is :- cheap visa = less room for sponsorship and other options.
May be better to get a freezone company setup theough Fujairah or RAK. It may cost a bit more - but you will then be able to properly sponsor your family.
You need to work out cost vs. quality of life benefits.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I guess the moral is :- cheap visa = less room for sponsorship and other options.
> May be better to get a freezone company setup theough Fujairah or RAK. It may cost a bit more - but you will then be able to properly sponsor your family.
> You need to work out cost vs. quality of life benefits.
> ...


I get your point, but one of the major benefit to get this visa is the ease of getting it and it's simplicity. For those who know or have experienced this, forming a company abroad from India as an Indian resident is most difficult and full of hassles. And most free zones are very adamant, they refused to give their own official policy of company formation in writing which I required to be compliant with Indian laws. And in addition, another potential nightmare would be commuting from Dubai to say Fujairah & back for several months to get driving licence. This visa would solve that problem too if I stay in Abu Dhabi.

In the worst case, I might register a new company in UAQ or Fujairah when I become UAE resident and get visas for family members from that company. But I would love a better solution of course.


----------

